# A way to organize my tool holders



## Chris Hamel (Jul 9, 2021)

I decided it was time to deal with all of my QCTP tool holders.  I had some complicated ideas that didn't work out.  Finally I saw a rather simple solution that somebody else did.  Turns out, all I needed was a piece of 1 x 6 wood and some finishing nails.  It's not glamorous, but seems to work well.  For my size QCTP, 2 inch spacing worked great.


----------



## sdelivery (Jul 9, 2021)

I like that! It's old school use of what you have to make what you need.
It looks good to boot.


----------



## westerner (Jul 9, 2021)

The DRO is on a swivel, and will get outtta the way when required. Since this was taken, several more toolholders have moved in. 
If I keep it up, I may have to add a second story....

Chris, your design is sweet! Much easier to add a second story than mine will be!


----------

